# Oily petrol ok in generator?



## jervin (Jun 17, 2013)

i had a two stroke generator which required a petrol oil mix (around 1/50). i got rid of it but have a bunch of the mixed petrol left. Can I use that in a generator like this which doesn't require a mix?

kipor -

Thanks


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes and no. It will work in the new engine but will foul out the spark plug in short order and will also cause excessive carbon build up in side the engine however you have a couple of options you can either put it in the fuel tank of your car and then top off the tank in the car with gasoline and that should effectively dilute the oil in the fuel to a point where it will not cause any issues or you can mix it with gasoline to dilute the mix and then run it in the generator and shouldn't have any ill effects from it


----------

